# Photo of the month - Winner for August is...



## Arch (Oct 4, 2008)

Quiet by SympL... Grats!







....and the runners up are....

"Green and Blue", by Birrini...






and Spider's Jewels by tb2... grats to you both...


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 4, 2008)

All are so impressive. Congrats to all of you!


----------



## SympL (Oct 8, 2008)

Thankyou very much for the nomination and the votes, I am honored.
My congrats to Birrini and tb2 as well, and to all those who had entries in the competition for the month of August.


----------



## luisro (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice pics...


----------



## netfiltering (Oct 22, 2008)

Quiet really has a certain air to it...very modern. It tells a story just by the colors and the composition. Nice job guys.


----------



## Tangerini (Oct 22, 2008)

Antarctican said:


> All are so impressive. Congrats to all of you!


I agree, beautiful job all!


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Oct 22, 2008)

SympL said:


> Thankyou very much for the nomination...



Anytime...:mrgreen:


----------



## Spannagel (Nov 16, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## netfiltering (Nov 17, 2008)

I've been trying to find some good photos online of spider webs, and I have to say that nothing has come close to Spider's Jewels. It's amazing that that shot was even possible...spiderwebs are one of the most delicate and transient gems in this world. 

Thanks again guys for sharing your wonderful skills!


----------



## Big Bully (Nov 17, 2008)

SympL Your shots amaze me. WOW!

Birrini and tb2 you two also did a great job, beautiful shots!


----------



## niaz12 (Nov 26, 2008)

there are so many picture in here


----------

